# "Pasties" (AE) ...?



## Wordsmyth

I recently read "... a stripper in a red sequined g-string and *pasties*". It was in an article about Chicago by an American writer (... just in case you're wondering about my reading tastes!!  ).

The only *pasties* I know (short 'a' as in 'pasta') are long or semi-circular pastries containing meat & veg, or even fish in the early original version from Cornwall (UK). ... Whatever, they'd look pretty weird adorning a stripper  .

So I guess it's AE :  Can anyone tell me the meaning, please?

And the pronunciation? : short 'a' as in 'pasta', or long as in 'pastry'?

Thanks

W


----------



## Markus

They are referring to stickers, like the kind you get on your math homework for doing well. So it would be pronounced with a long a as in paste.


----------



## danzomicrobo

In some locales, strippers are required to where pasties over their nipples.  So pasties have adhesive and cover the stripper's nipples.

The a would be pronounced like the a in pastries.


----------



## panjandrum

danzomicrobo said:
			
		

> In some locales, strippers are required to *wear* pasties over their nipples. So pasties have adhesive and cover the stripper's nipples.
> 
> The a would be pronounced like the a in pastries.


REALLY!! This forum is SO educational. I suppose that means the nipples aren't pronounced at all


----------



## VenusEnvy

I agree with Dan.

If you'd like to see what they look like, I suggest Googling "pasties" (plural) as opposed to "pasty". In the singular, I received more hits about the food. I'm sure you'll understand why I'm not posting a picture myself (of my doing, not _of_ myself.)


----------



## Wordsmyth

Thanks Markus, danzomicrobo,

I should've thought of that. I guess it varies according to different local laws in different states (counties?, towns?) : like driving age, drinking, ... yeah, so why not nippers' stripples!

W


----------



## Wordsmyth

panjandrum said:
			
		

> REALLY!! This forum is SO educational. I suppose that means the nipples aren't pronounced at all


Knew we could count on you, panj, for a quip (quipple?) that stands proud!  

W


----------



## panjandrum

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> If you'd like to see what they look like, I suggest Googling "pasties" (plural) as opposed to "pasty". In the singular, I received more hits about the food. I'm sure you'll understand why I'm not posting a picture myself (of my doing, not _of_ myself.)


*MAX CHUCKLE*
Sadly, I live inside a firewall so that even if you had, I couldn't....
Who'd have thought a thread labelled "Pasties" could have me crossing my legs in agony........


----------



## Wordsmyth

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> [...] If you'd like to see what they look like, I suggest Googling "pasties" [...]
> I'm sure you'll understand why I'm not posting a picture myself (of my doing, not _of_ myself.)


Thanks for the tip (!), Venus

I tried it ... Such variety!  

So how would your avatar look with ...! (No, I won't even go there!!  )

W


----------



## lauranazario

Wordsmyth,
There are the pasties you were referring to? Are they any good?
http://kenanderson.net/pasties/

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

These are the other pasties... worn without the t-shirt.
http://www.threadless.com/submission/37965/Pasties,_Baby!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## VenusEnvy

Laura: Thank you for somehow managing to find a PG picture of that! Amazing!


----------



## Wordsmyth

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Wordsmyth,
> There are the pasties you were referring to? Are they any good?
> http://kenanderson.net/pasties/
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Gracias Laura, an interesting site.

Any good?  Well, the ones in the pictures look a bit doubtful, but actually pasties can vary from awesome to awful. The best I've ever tasted were huge home-made ones in a pub in Cornwall -- and they were really GOOD.  

Saludos

W


----------



## Wordsmyth

lauranazario said:
			
		

> These are the other pasties... worn without the t-shirt.
> http://www.threadless.com/submission/37965/Pasties,_Baby!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Laura, maybe someone should make some WR ones with "Hot 6000" (for you, soon!) or "Hot 2000+" for Venus ...!  

(Oops, on-topic but off-language, said he, auto-modding himself  )

W


----------



## panjandrum

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> *auto-modding himself*


Tut, tut, tautologism.


----------



## Amityville

But a striking neologism, too. (He has auto-modded himself off now)


----------



## panjandrum

Indeed, and I have no idea why I thought it was tautology at the time - can't see it now 
It's been a bad day.


----------



## garryknight

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Indeed, and I have no idea why I thought it was tautology at the time - can't see it now


"Auto-modding himself"? Well, who else would he be auto-modding?



			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> It's been a bad day.


It must have been. Hope tomorrow's better...


----------



## Grammarian-in-Training

Heh this forum is pretty funny so far.   Where else would a conversation like this one take place besided here?


----------



## lauranazario

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Laura: Thank you for somehow managing to find a PG picture of that! Amazing!


Ahhhhhh.... it only takes a little cunning and a sharp eye! 
Plus, since nobody had volunteered to find a PG-rated picture, I just HAD to deliver, right?  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Wordsmyth

"Auto-modding ..." :

- Neologism intentional (well, if nobody ever did it, the word 'neologism' would have little reason to exist!  )

- Tautology totally unintentional    (don't have second thoughts, panj, it was indeed one) ... Hangs head in shame : I might consider some auto-flagellation 

W


----------



## panjandrum

garryknight and Wordsmyth,
Thanks for your reassurance - I think.  It seems that the clarity of 9:30 had been somewhat dissipated by 11


----------



## Wordsmyth

Grammarian-in-Training said:
			
		

> Heh this forum is pretty funny so far.   Where else would a conversation like this one take place besided here?


Hi & welcome Gram (or would you prefer Gramma?  : your name is far too long to type in full, and I really hesitate to abbreviate it to GiT !!  )

"Where else would a conversation like this one take place ...?"  Yeah, it happens from time to time around here when we need a little light relief (I see you're already into hoddy-poddies  ), but don't forget to check out some of the serious threads as well -- they may not be funny, but they're still fun  

W


----------



## mjscott

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> "Auto-modding ..." :
> 
> - Neologism intentional (well, if nobody ever did it, the word 'neologism' would have little reason to exist!  )
> 
> - Tautology totally unintentional  (don't have second thoughts, panj, it was indeed one) ... Hangs head in shame : I might consider some auto-flagellation
> 
> W


 
Cross-threading language:

_(from Qxu in another thread_

_A whistersnefet is a blow or buffet, like a slap on the ear. Whistersnefets are a source of adlubescence for masochists._ 

Wordsmyth-
Here's hoping your whistersnefetting is not a source of adlubescence!


----------



## Wordsmyth

mjscott said:
			
		

> [...]
> Wordsmyth-
> Here's hoping your whistersnefetting is not a source of adlubescence!


But mine would be autowhistersnefetting ...  

Yours adlubescently

W


----------



## Amityville

Can you come up with a neologism for thread-merging please, Wordsmyth ? Couldn't help being reminded of the poplolly-bellibones scenario and wanting to merge if only temporarily.  Sorry, but I dont think you can auto do it. (Do you have a classical Greek background ?)


----------



## mjscott

Wordsmyth-
You make me laugh! Adlubescent at the moment....Definitely adlubescent!


Amityville-
What about plaistiesing strings across bellibones?

(plastiesing is a combination of plaiting and pasties) and strings ever-so-much makes us think more of the string bikinis that go with pasties than the thread merging. Maybe it will even catch on as a phrase to mean merging threads--_plaistiesing strings across bellibones!_  Whaddaya think?


----------



## Wordsmyth

Amityville said:
			
		

> Can you come up with a neologism for thread-merging please, Wordsmyth ? Couldn't help being reminded of the poplolly-bellibones scenario and wanting to merge if only temporarily.  Sorry, but I dont think you can auto do it. (Do you have a classical Greek background ?)


Can't think of anything as outrageously 'neo' as mj's plasticine thing   

... But if you'll permit me to 'synonymise' rather than 'neologise', wasn't  "thread-merging" once called "weaving"?   

Classical Greek? ... umm, no. Maybe I could find some neologisms using "allo-", and then you'd have to guess between Greek and French!   

W


----------



## Amityville

Wordsmyth, how about 'bonding' ? Might need to distinguish between active and passive kinds too. (Just had experience of this, was involuntarily bonded with Massie, it happened in the night, didn't feel a thing.)

or knitting together - "The bellibones are knitting together nicely.

Took me a while to get your 'allo' joke, a bit slow, but am merrily chuckling now.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Wordsmyth, I know I'm a bore but I don't understand the word "stripples", so I totally missed your punchline! 

Thanks.



			
				Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Thanks Markus, danzomicrobo,
> 
> I should've thought of that. I guess it varies according to different local laws in different states (counties?, towns?) : like driving age, drinking, ... yeah, so why not nippers' stripples!
> 
> W



Note: This thread exceeds my command of English, but whenever I get a joke I have some laughs. Go me!


----------



## Amityville

I am not Wordsmyth but I can partly explain, Lady B - it was a Spoonerism, that is he swapped round the first letter/s of the two words - he meant Strippers' Nipples.



A famous example of a Spoonerism, so-called because there was once a Reverend Spooner, who they say just couldn't help doing it by accident, is 'A well-boiled icicle' instead of 'A well-oiled bicycle."  



I think W was just playing with words that sounded alike, but maybe he will pick up the thread ....


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you Amityville, now the world's back in its place...


----------



## mzsweeett

I must say this is a most refreshing thread!!  Thanks all for making laugh this morning!!  

To get back on topic -- have we suffiently concluded that pasties are the small stickers (sometimes with tassles on them) that cover a stippers nipples? I never really understood that though.... they strip but have to stay partly clothed....somewhat diminishes the point of their job. Anyway I did find a pic or two of them...but I do not think that I can post them here. PM me if you need a visual....have no fear they are not graphic!!

Sweet T.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Amityville said:
			
		

> [...]
> *Took me a while * to get your 'allo' joke, a bit slow, but am merrily chuckling now.


Understandable, as I couldn't write it (twice) with a Greek accent and a French accent .... Oh, the shortcomings of the written word!!  

W


----------



## Wordsmyth

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Wordsmyth, I know I'm a bore but I don't understand the word "stripples", so I totally missed your punchline!
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Lady B,

Amityville has answered excellently . There was no punchline, I was just in a flippant mood and felt like throwing in a Spoonerism (and a rather poor one*), even before I moved on to tautological neologisms  

* A Spoonerism should result in another expression that means something (see Amity's example).  Well, 'nipper' is slang (UK) for a child; and 'stripple' is in the name of a megalithic stone circle in Cornwall (where they make pasties: still on-topic!), the Stripple Stones. (Just how obscure can I get?!)

So : "children's megaliths"!!  

W


----------



## mjscott

So many levels, Wordsmyth! So many levels!
With a tittle lime, we can penalyze your punnery lipping strayer after strayer until we reach the anasties!

_(With a little time, we can analyze your punnery stripping layer after layer until we reach the pasties!_)


----------



## Wordsmyth

mjscott said:
			
		

> So many levels, Wordsmyth! So many levels!
> With a tittle lime, we can penalyze your punnery lipping strayer after strayer until we reach the anasties!
> 
> _(With a little time, we can analyze your punnery stripping layer after layer until we reach the pasties!_)


Still waters, mj ....

Hmm, "the anasties" : sounds like the A-team from the Dark Side ... A-Nasties! (who, for all we know, may have worn pasties ... !)

Arrrgh!   Time out!!

W


----------



## Kelly B

Unfortunately, if you maintain that rhyme, we've come full circle -- they'd be  wearing meat and veggie turnovers.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thanks Wordsmyth, no dictionary in the world could help me with that one ...

Now I just have to blush once again and ask MJScott about her "anasties" sentence... 



			
				Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Hi Lady B,
> 
> Amityville has answered excellently . There was no punchline, I was just in a flippant mood and felt like throwing in a Spoonerism (and a rather poor one*), even before I moved on to tautological neologisms
> 
> * A Spoonerism should result in another expression that means something (see Amity's example).  Well, 'nipper' is slang (UK) for a child; and 'stripple' is in the name of a megalithic stone circle in Cornwall (where they make pasties: still on-topic!), the Stripple Stones. (Just how obscure can I get?!)
> 
> So : "children's megaliths"!!
> 
> W


----------



## Wordsmyth

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Thanks Wordsmyth, no dictionary in the world could help me with that one ...
> 
> Now I just have to blush once again and ask MJScott about her "anasties" sentence...


 Hola Lady B,

If your blushing means you didn't fully understand it, well no surprise : neither would I without mj's very helpful 'translation' underneath! It's another example of exchanging initial letters, or groups of letters, between various words in the sentence .... I'll leave mj to elaborate   

The Reverend Spooner has a lot to answer for!

Saludos

W


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Ooops! I didn't read MJScott's translation because my half-asleep brain thought it was her signature!!! Sorry, now I get the joke, and also your A-nasties one  . Many thanks, Wordsmyth.



			
				Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Hola Lady B,
> 
> If your blushing means you didn't fully understand it, well no surprise : neither would I without mj's very helpful 'translation' underneath! It's another example of exchanging initial letters, or groups of letters, between various words in the sentence .... I'll leave mj to elaborate
> 
> The Reverend Spooner has a lot to answer for!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> W


----------



## Amityville

Now let's give a toast to the queer old Dean. (Not off-topic - he was partial to pasties).


----------



## Wordsmyth

Amityville said:
			
		

> Now let's give a toast to the queer old Dean. (Not off-topic - he was partial to pasties).


... or pastoral at parties?  

W


----------



## Amityville

I have found a French one, Lady B - if you would like a challenge ? 

_les nouilles cuisent au jus de canne. _

(Rabelaisian  ).

Out of academic interest, it is a known phenomenon in other languages - quote:

Unfortunately, some Finnish names work as spoonerism. For example ordinary name "Pentti Hirvonen" turns into "hintti pervonen" (which means something like "Gay McPervert").


----------



## Wordsmyth

Amityville said:
			
		

> I have found a French one, Lady B - if you would like a challenge ?
> 
> _les nouilles cuisent au jus de canne. _
> 
> (Rabelaisian  ). [...]


*Very* Rabelaisian !!  

A bit "beer to the known", that one   

W


----------



## Amityville

I'm sorry, it is a bit, and but a short step from there to the titillating tongue twister but since there isn't yet a special swearing forum what could I do ?  I will now go and study those posts about concrete and insurance.


----------

